# puppy food giving puppy bad stomach



## mitzi-fleming (Feb 15, 2011)

hi 
i got my puppy from a rescue place 3 wks ago and after a few days of having her she started with diarrhoea with jelly like but was fine in herself, jumping around and bitting everything. i took her to the vets last week and was told to keep her on chicken and rice with a little live yogurt for 5 days then slowly mix puppy food in with chicken and rice. I started doing mixing puppy food yesterday as she had been solid poo for 2 days and she had one pedigree puppy pouch in two halfs with lunch and tea. today she has gone back to sloppy poo and is very sleepy. not sure if the pedigree puppy food is too rich for her. I live in a small town so very limited to what food i can buy her, our tesco's only sells pedigree puppy food and the pet shops are too small to stock anything really.

if anyone can give me a bit of advice of what to do and best food to try with her when shes back to solid poo again??? think i may have to buy food online too as im about 20 miles in any direction to a number of larger towns.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Think pedigree maybe whats causing it  hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hiya, well pedigree is not a great dog food. You could order food online, you normally get a free delivery.

Nature Diet puppy is very good, we used to give it to Akira and she loved it, she now has butchers as she wont eat anything else, I feed her half raw and half butchers meat.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mitzi-fleming said:


> hi
> i got my puppy from a rescue place 3 wks ago and after a few days of having her she started with diarrhoea with jelly like but was fine in herself, jumping around and bitting everything. i took her to the vets last week and was told to keep her on chicken and rice with a little live yogurt for 5 days then slowly mix puppy food in with chicken and rice. I started doing mixing puppy food yesterday as she had been solid poo for 2 days and she had one pedigree puppy pouch in two halfs with lunch and tea. today she has gone back to sloppy poo and is very sleepy. not sure if the pedigree puppy food is too rich for her. I live in a small town so very limited to what food i can buy her, our tesco's only sells pedigree puppy food and the pet shops are too small to stock anything really.
> 
> if anyone can give me a bit of advice of what to do and best food to try with her when shes back to solid poo again??? think i may have to buy food online too as im about 20 miles in any direction to a number of larger towns.


Pups can get loose through stress when moving to a new environment and leaving mum and litter mates (If she was with them in the rescue) So that would have been a likely factor or part of it. Also what food was she on in the rescue? If you gave her different food, then that would have been a factor too especially on top of the enviromental changes. Sudden and complete changes of diet can really upset a pups digestion.

I would put her back on the chicken and rice, and keep her on it for another couple of days to make sure, even when its back to normal as that seems to be agreeing with her and doing the trick. It will also give you a chance to get some other puppy food to, gradually mix in with the chicken and rice over a week or so, adding a little bit more and a little less of the chicken and rice every day, until completely on the food. Pedigree food can upset a lot of dogs I was told with my breeds it really doesnt agree with them when I first had them. Its not the best food in the world in general TBH.

If you want to keep her on wet food rather than dry, then go for one thats got listed natural ingrediants, Nothing artificial added. Natural Dog food company is good for dry. Things like nature diet, Natures Menu is good for wet, I believe all do a puppy formula.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Firstly congrats on the pup, pics please!

Pedigree won't be too rich, there's not enough actual food in it. If anything it'll be the 96% crap that's in it causing the upset. There's only 4% meat in pedigree and the rest is fillers. A decent food will be the opposite.

I'd order online.

Most pet shops sell naturediet or can order it in.

Decent wet foods are pets at homes own brand wainwrights, nature diet, natures harvest and natures menu.

Also, worms can cause upset tums, but since you've been the vets I imagine the vet has covered this.


----------



## mitzi-fleming (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for all your replies. I greatly appreciate all your advice. 
I didnt realise how bad pedigree is since it seems to be one of the leading brands. 

Mitzi was back to her normal self in the afternoon after having her lunch of chicken and rice. Shes having solid poo too.

I will go to a bigger town at the weekend to pets at home and get her some decent food thats been suggested and a few little treats. lol


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear she is much better. I'm sure she will do well on a better quality food.
When she is bigger, you could perhaps order in bulk from [email protected] and get free P+P to save you the journey. I always like a good look round [email protected] tho


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Firstly congrats on the pup, pics please!
> 
> Pedigree won't be too rich, there's not enough actual food in it. If anything it'll be the 96% crap that's in it causing the upset. There's only 4% meat in pedigree and the rest is fillers. A decent food will be the opposite.
> 
> ...


For years pedigree have been saying their food was too rich for some dogs that did badly on it, making out it was somehow the dogs' fault! But as Lyceum said, it's rubbish. As a rule of thumb, if a food is advertised on the TV, don't buy it! It's expensive too, other better foods cost less (well you're not having to pay for their advertising campaign).

I remember when I was a kid, the pedigree adverts showing a butcher lovingly cutting up a huge steak. As soon as the advertising standards act came into force, they stopped!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

It is not (I am sure you know) a good idea to keep changing puppy food. That said - as others have mentioned pedigree is not the best! I would be a little concerned re the jelly in the poo and would assume that the vet has eliminated any on the nasties thiscould be associated with!

Naturediet is a very very good food.


----------



## mitzi-fleming (Feb 15, 2011)

im going to give pets at home a visit later and have a look at food thats been suggested. 
im still in such shock that pedigree is so bad but at least i know now not to buy supermarket rubbish.The jelly in her poo hasnt been seen for days now, the vet did explain its her stomach protecting itself.
mitzi is my first dog other than my mums dog which is fed our food and dry biscuits. the fatness of my mums dog proves its not a good diet for a dog. I want my mitzi to have the best i can give her, so thanks again for all your advice.

:thumbup:


----------



## ozzy007 (Oct 31, 2010)

i think the best food for bad stomach dog is chiken with rice


----------



## mitzi-fleming (Feb 15, 2011)

hi a bit more advice please. had a full 24 hours of adding a little bit of wainwrights wet tray food into chicken and rice. come down to a hard poo but a looser one with a bit of jelly and then let mitzi out in garden where she did another poo with like a jelly film.

do u think i should carry on mixing new food with chicken and rice???? shes fine in herself though.
:confused1:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Go back to the chicken and rice for a bit longer. Keep her on it for a few days once she is well. May be give her a bit of natural yogurt to help replace the good gut bacteria. I used to give mine a spoonful 5/10 mins before each meal and then every morning on an empty tum for a few weeks while changing over.
When you start adding the WW again, do it slower than you have this time. I know it's a pain but the mucous is a sign her little tum isnt happy. You need to get her back right again and then start the WW just a few kibbles at a time(I was counting kibble and adding it that slowly). Maybe even soak it. (I did - that makes it easier for her tum to digest).
I afraid some take a longer than others to adapt back and you cant rush it.

I had to accept that a diet of 100% kibble didnt suit mine and after months of soaking kibble and mixing with wet, I reverted to 100% wet. I've now managed to get mine onto a bit of Acana.

Hope she gets back on track really soon


----------



## mitzi-fleming (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks for advice. shes been fine with her poo again this morning so put it down to the kibble being a little to hard to digest as she didnt have any yesterday so will have to soak them first.

will keep mixing her wet food with chicken and rice, adding a little more each day. then once shes fully on that i will try kibble again but soaked a little first.

thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## greatdanes (Feb 22, 2011)

To take this a little step forward, have you spoke to the vet about the jellyfied looking bit??? if you havnt id ring him, im going through this with my puppy to and we,ve had the discussion about colitis but thankfully its not as we dont have mucus or blood in the poo,
shes being treated with meds at the mo for giardia which is a bacteria in the gut that causes diarrhea,
pedigree chum is absolute pants and so is bakers
i dont know if its different for you but demi was ok on kibble and tripe then she wasnt, hence why the treatment for giardia as she eats anything she can get her hands on, if like me youve always had puppy on the same food and this has happened she MIGHT need some meds, if your changing her food then go right back to the beginning and do food adjustment slower than before.
good luck xx


----------

